# white veins??



## da_devil_90 (Jan 19, 2009)

my seedling is bout a week or so old and the veins of 1 of the leaves appear white, is this normal? what could be wrong? id post a pic but in none of em you can see what i mean. It only appears to be on 1 of the leaves, any ideas? i have neva seen it b4.:holysheep:


----------



## Alistair (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey da devil, what strain are you growing?  I wonder if white veins are normal for your strain.  But you said that it was just one vein.   Does your seedling look healthy?  Wait, and hopefully someone will be able to answer your question.


----------



## da_devil_90 (Jan 19, 2009)

Lol thx man, no1 has been able to answer it as of yet lol. Im not exactly sure of strain all I know is that leaves look like a indica dominant strain (has broader leaves), I only get seeds outa my lil baggys cuz its the only way I can get seeds here. And yer its only the 1 leaf that's doin it and I only noticed it today, otherwise it looked pretty healthy. I jus neva seen it before.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, just wait, and perhaps by tomorrow someone will be able to answer the question.  It might just be an anomaly.


----------



## da_devil_90 (Jan 19, 2009)

Kk cheers bro.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 19, 2009)

Still no reply?  You're not worried about it are you?  I hope not, because it's possible no one knows the answer.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 19, 2009)

Ive searched extensively and cannot find a white vein problem anywhere, maybe is an insect boring its way along the vein structure.


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 19, 2009)

By white, could you mean a very light green? If so, this happens from time to time for no reason and does not affect the plant. It will grow out of it also. If it is pure white though, I have no clue.


----------



## da_devil_90 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nah not too worried yet lol it hasn't effected the health of my gurl yet so ill let it go and keep a very close eye on it, thanx for every1 help its greatly appreciated, I did a search on it too before posting a thread and couldn't find anything either hippy but thanx for trying bro. And blancolighter, its looks more like white 2 me nd missus but I spose it could be a rly rly light green if you squint your eyes a lil lol but ill keep an eye on it and if it starts to effect the health of my plant im sure you all will be the 1st to know  thx again every1


----------



## leafminer (Jan 24, 2009)

The only thing I have heard of that causes vein bleaching as a first symptom is something I seriously hope you haven't got: fusarium wilt. It's not at all likely to be that. If it was, your plants would have shown more problems than just one affected leaf. Keep an eye on the plant. I'd remove that leaf.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 24, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> I seriously hope you haven't got: fusarium wilt.


 
I hope I havn't too.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 24, 2009)

The doctor enters the room and say's, "Hippy, you've got fusarium wilt", and walks out of the room.


----------

